# Murrysville PA cycling club...



## ekimyel (May 9, 2007)

I live in Export PA, and am looking for a local cycling club in the area. Murrysville, Monroeville, Delmont, Greensburg area. Anyone know of any?


----------



## claycrusher13 (Aug 21, 2006)

*local club*

I have been riding with these guys for a month or two http://www.wpwbikeclub.org/index.html. Just check out the ride calendar, click on a ride for specifics. You can attend any ride without being a member, but if you should join, it is only something like 17$ a year. Great bunch of people. A good many rides from Greensburg and the Latrobe area.


----------

